# Hurworth, Darlington @ Northern Music Fruitcakes Uncle Norm



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Northern Music Fruitcakes Uncle Norm Memorial Rally in Hurworth, Darlington, Durham starting 02/05/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## suedew

*New Attendee Added*

suedew has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## barryd

*New Attendee Added*

barryd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog

*New Attendee Added*

ramblefrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bellabee

*New Attendee Added*

bellabee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## teddyj

*New Attendee Added*

teddyj has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra

Aldra thinks she has added her name to attend the rally 

If not I'll park in the very naughty corner :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## an99uk

aldra said:


> Aldra thinks she has added her name to attend the rally
> 
> If not I'll park in the very naughty corner :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Add yourself to here, down near the bottom of the post. Reserve me a provisional place.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521


----------



## tugboat

*New Attendee Added*

tugboat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra

*New Attendee Added*

aldra has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ardgour

*New Attendee Added*

ardgour has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janet1

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## georgiemac

*New Attendee Added*

georgiemac has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## makems

*New Attendee Added*

makems has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camallison

I have now sold our van. Can I have a visitors pass to come and visit? I promise to be a good misbehaving fruitcake. It is only 15 minutes drive from us in Yarm.

Colin


----------



## barryd

camallison said:


> I have now sold our van. Can I have a visitors pass to come and visit? I promise to be a good misbehaving fruitcake. It is only 15 minutes drive from us in Yarm.
> 
> Colin


Too right you can! I dont suppose a taxi would be that expensive from there either if you wanted to have a few drinks or you could share with Shadow. 8O

You can see the list of anttendees here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=521


----------



## camallison

I would love to have the need for a taxi, but unfortunately the health condition that has forced the van sale on me also precludes imbibing. So it's orange juice, lemonade and a bag of crisps for me. :wink: 

Colin


----------



## rayrecrok

*New Attendee Added*

rayrecrok has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## anneandgeorge

*New Attendee Added*

anneandgeorge has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patp

*New Attendee Added*

patp has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## simandme

*New Attendee Added*

simandme has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer

*New Attendee Added*

HermanHymer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Phodetheus

*New Attendee Added*

Phodetheus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

Hi All
We have 18 names so far for this rally,only 11 confirmed,we have space for 40,
Come along and enjoy the bank holiday break with old and new friends
look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## suedew

Well said Scottie, looking forward to meeting 'unseen' friends.

Sue


----------



## barryd

scottie said:


> Hi All
> We have 18 names so far for this rally,only 11 confirmed,we have space for 40,
> Come along and enjoy the bank holiday break with old and new friends
> look forward to seeing you all there.


Im pretty sure on the original list there was about 27 but not all confirmed.


----------



## scottie

barryd said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> We have 18 names so far for this rally,only 11 confirmed,we have space for 40,
> Come along and enjoy the bank holiday break with old and new friends
> look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure on the original list there was about 27 but not all confirmed.
Click to expand...

Hi Barry
I am working on what is listed in the rally group,if anyone who is attending can you please add your name to the attendees list.


----------



## aldra

And hurry up

My meat and potatoe pie is growing by the minute

I've ordered a cow :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

scottie said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> We have 18 names so far for this rally,only 11 confirmed,we have space for 40,
> Come along and enjoy the bank holiday break with old and new friends
> look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure on the original list there was about 27 but not all confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barry
> I am working on what is listed in the rally group,if anyone who is attending can you please add your name to the attendees list.
Click to expand...

I think half the problem is that this is listed down at the bottom of the page in the Rally bit. I never read it and only see this thread if someone responds because its one of my watched threads.

Ill compare the official list with the unofficial one tomorrow and see whos missing. The other two threads have died now as well. Dont really want to bump them back either.


----------



## topdeadcentre

*New Attendee Added*

topdeadcentre has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3

*New Attendee Added*

bigfrank3 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3

Bigfrank3 has added their name to this rally


----------



## janet1

Could someone please make my provisional booking 'confirmed' as I don't know how to change it. Many thanks. Janet1


----------



## scottie

janet1 said:


> Could someone please make my provisional booking 'confirmed' as I don't know how to change it. Many thanks. Janet1


Hi
I have confirmed you.
George


----------



## JLO

*New Attendee Added*

JLO has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tucano

*New Attendee Added*

Tucano has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bulawayolass

*New Attendee Added*

bulawayolass has just added their name to attend this rally

Ditto to someone else's comment how do l confirm we are coming please


----------



## bellabee

Please could you confirm us, too?
Thanks, Chris - (Another one who can't work out how to do it)


----------



## scottie

bellabee said:


> Please could you confirm us, too?
> Thanks, Chris - (Another one who can't work out how to do it)


Hi I have confirmed you both.
George


----------



## bulawayolass

no one loves me l need confirming


----------



## simandme

bulawayolass said:


> no one loves me l need confirming


Sorry - don't know how to confirm someone else. I received an email that said I was provisional and then had to click on the link to be confirmed.

Of course you are loved!!! Happy St Vals for yesterday :wink:


----------



## scottie

simandme said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> 
> no one loves me l need confirming
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - don't know how to confirm someone else. I received an email that said I was provisional and then had to click on the link to be confirmed.
> 
> Of course you are loved!!! Happy St Vals for yesterday :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi
Just checked You are confirmed,
george


----------



## scottie

Hi All
These are the members who have not confirmed if they are going.
anneandgeorge	
JLO 
bigfrank3
topdeadcentre
georgiemac 
rayrecrok 
patp 
makems

can you let us know if you are still planning to go.
Thanks
George

ROOM MORE MORE DON'T BE SHY. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

I'm pretty sure Rayrecrock is going as he emailed me to see if he could turn up early.

Have I missed something but just how do people confirm? What do they need to do?


----------



## scottie

barryd said:


> I'm pretty sure Rayrecrock is going as he emailed me to see if he could turn up early.
> 
> Have I missed something but just how do people confirm? What do they need to do?


Hi Barry
When you book a provisional place to attend a rally,you get an email reply with a link that you use to confirm your attendance,but no problem, if the let us know I can confirm their place.
and yes Rayrecrock has contacted us,I just copied the list from the non confirmed on the rally attendees.
George


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi - could I request electric hook-up?
Thanks


----------



## suedew

ramblefrog said:


> Hi - could I request electric hook-up?
> Thanks


Now there is a thought, John's CPAP runs ok on the inverter, we have the solar panel, but just may need to top up if the weather is terrible.
Not sure how many hook ups available, but could a medical priority list be an idea.
We manage at the shows ok.

sue

p.s. don't mean we want to be a priority just a thought for anyone who does.


----------



## scottie

ramblefrog said:


> Hi - could I request electric hook-up?
> Thanks


Hi
Barry said there was hook ups there,but I am sure he will confirm that.

George


----------



## barryd

I think on one of the other threads (of which for some reason I seem to have about 3 on the go) I think I said there would be priority hookups for those that needed them for medical reasons or more importantly if you need to plug in a huge Marshall Amplifier or something.  

There should be plenty. There are a dozen or so at least around the edges of the field and they can roll more out into the middle. I think they said about 30. We are not even up to that amount of vans attending yet in total. 

I will start a priority list though.

Not sure of the ampage but its not 16amp. Could be as low as 6amp. Last time I was there though I was running a 2kw convector heater and it didnt trip.


----------



## bigfrank3

I've not had an email so I can't click on a link but I can confirm we are going.

Frank


----------



## barryd

Thanks Frank. Im sure Scottie will sort it out for you.


----------



## scottie

bigfrank3 said:


> I've not had an email so I can't click on a link but I can confirm we are going.
> 
> Frank


consider it done
see you there.


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi - we are not a priority for hook-up but if there are spares would appreciate
Thanks


----------



## clayton9

*New Attendee Added*

clayton9 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bellabee

Sorry, but I'm going to have to 'un-confirm', please. Had a summons for jury service to start on 22nd April - Easter Tuesday! If that weren't bad enough - they tell me that I'm likely to be required for 2 weeks. That may mean up until 2nd May - or it may mean longer. Given the travelling distance, we need to be able to take more than three days off, to make it worth while. 
I shalln't know whether we'll be able to make it, until well into w/c 28th April.
Hope this does not cause too many problems.
Chris


----------



## barryd

> Sorry, but I'm going to have to 'un-confirm', please. Had a summons for jury service to start on 22nd April - Easter Tuesday! If that weren't bad enough - they tell me that I'm likely to be required for 2 weeks. That may mean up until 2nd May - or it may mean longer. Given the travelling distance, we need to be able to take more than three days off, to make it worth while.
> I shalln't know whether we'll be able to make it, until well into w/c 28th April.
> Hope this does not cause too many problems.
> Chris


No Problem Chris. Scottie if you can just move Chris to the unconfirmed list that would be great.

Dont worry. If you think you can make it at the last minute it wont be a problem I dont think.

Just tell them its a life and death matter and you cannot possibly make it to Jury service!


----------



## scottie

bellabee said:


> Sorry, but I'm going to have to 'un-confirm', please. Had a summons for jury service to start on 22nd April - Easter Tuesday! If that weren't bad enough - they tell me that I'm likely to be required for 2 weeks. That may mean up until 2nd May - or it may mean longer. Given the travelling distance, we need to be able to take more than three days off, to make it worth while.
> I shalln't know whether we'll be able to make it, until well into w/c 28th April.
> Hope this does not cause too many problems.
> Chris


Hi Chris
Jury service,tell me about it,I am on it at the mo,I have removed you from the rally as we can't un-confirm a member,please just add your details again.then keep in touch when time gets nearer.

George.


----------



## JLO

HI can you confirm us for this rally please, thought I had already done it but it appears I didn't


----------



## scottie

JLO said:


> HI can you confirm us for this rally please, thought I had already done it but it appears I didn't


Hi
I have now confirmed your place.
George


----------



## clive1821

JLO said:


> HI can you confirm us for this rally please, thought I had already done it but it appears I didn't


Done for you ted


----------



## scottie

clive1821 said:


> JLO said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI can you confirm us for this rally please, thought I had already done it but it appears I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Done for you ted
Click to expand...

that made two of us then.
:lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Am I confirmed???
I'm definitely confused. But that doesn't take a lot. 
Will be me, Debbie (carer, definitely a fruitcake,) Jonathan Rosie and Eve and Possibly Christina, )


----------



## scottie

Mumoffive said:


> Am I confirmed???
> I'm definitely confused. But that doesn't take a lot.
> Will be me, Debbie (carer, definitely a fruitcake,) Jonathan Rosie and Eve and Possibly Christina, )


Hi
You have not added your name on the list yet. please go to.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521 
and book a place .


----------



## SilverF1

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 have just added their names to attend this rally. We won't be needing electric.


----------



## xgx

*New Attendee Added*

xgx has just added his name to attend this rally... it's provisional cos it depends on other parties/events and ehu being available.


----------



## barryd

*Re: New Attendee Added*



xgx said:


> xgx has just added his name to attend this rally... it's provisional cos it depends on other parties/events and ehu being available.


Looking at the numbers I dont think EHU will be a problem.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up chucks.

So how many have we firmed up now?.....

ray.


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Just an update on who has booked the last 7 have not confirmed. still room for more places for 40.

George.

suedew

simandme

HermanHymer

Phodetheus

bigfrank3

JLO

Tucano

bulawayolass

Mumoffive

SilverF1

patp

aldra

barryd

ramblefrog

janet1

ardgour

scottie

teddyj

tugboat

clayton9

rayrecrok

topdeadcentre

georgiemac

makems

anneandgeorge

xgx


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

I thought I had confirmed that we are coming?...

ray.


----------



## scottie

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I thought I had confirmed that we are coming?...
> 
> ray.


 :lol: 
ok off the naughty list.


----------



## barryd

Still plenty of room for a few more then.

Maybe should have a "rally" round at some point.

I guess soon I should let them know how many hookups we need. I think they said 30 max from memory but Ill have to check.

Ill pop in and see the guy and see how the fields shaping up.


----------



## aldra

We will use hook up if available

But don't need it

Barry is there an oven to reheat in the kitchen??

I need to know how big the pies can be

Was making one for Tuggy

But glancing at fruitcakes I think Sexybint may be sorting him out :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## drfcchris

*New Attendee Added*

drfcchris has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1

Sadly, we will have to withdraw from this rally. We have a commitment in Scotland we cannot avoid. It's a shame, as it looks as if it's going to to be a good weekend.


----------



## hihosilver

*New Attendee Added*

hihosilver has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## hihosilver

I've just joined MHF and am hoping this will be a good place to meet lots of you. Do I need to confirm with anyone and can I request hook up please?


----------



## ballymoss

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

hihosilver said:


> I've just joined MHF and am hoping this will be a good place to meet lots of you. Do I need to confirm with anyone and can I request hook up please?


Hi
you will be very welcome,and you are confirmed,there should not be a problem with hook up's barryd was checking up with the owner.
see you there .
george


----------



## zoro

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## janet1

Could we possibly have hook up also as we are planning to stay in the area for several days. I only moved away from there 2 years ago, having lived in Darlo for over 30 yrs. x


----------



## The-Cookies

*New Attendee Added*

The-Cookies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bulawayolass

How many of us are going to the place of debauchery?


----------



## aldra

Caro, 

31 so far according to the rally list although a few are unconfirmed

Aldra


----------



## suedew

So looking forward to meeting everyone

Sue


----------



## Jezport

*New Attendee Added*

Jezport has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Jezport

My wife is a qualified Zumba instructor, she has offered to do a session if there is enough interest.


----------



## Jezport

aldra said:


> Caro,
> 
> 31 so far according to the rally list although a few are unconfirmed
> 
> Aldra


I cant confirm, because I dont get notifications on this forum.


----------



## The-Cookies

Are we ok arriving around 9 ish , we will be extra quiet so we dont wake the oldies.

John


----------



## barryd

> *The-Cookies wrote: *Are we ok arriving around 9 ish , we will be extra quiet so we dont wake the oldies.
> 
> John


Dont see a problem.

I am going to either call or pop in and see the manager this week so Ill check on the hookups but I think we can have up to 30.

There is a gate into the field so Ill need to make sure its left open unti late.

If anyone is in bed by 9pm then they are clearly up to no good!


----------



## Mumoffive

If you wake Rosie ill post her through your window


----------



## HermanHymer

The-Cookies said:


> Are we ok arriving around 9 ish , we will be extra quiet so we dont wake the oldies.
> 
> John


You're not letting on... but I suspect your comment may be tongue in cheek! If not, boy have you got a lot to learn! 60 is the new 40!

The thing about getting oldER is that time goes faster and faster and you get there before you know it. That's why going to bed "early" is not on the radar screen... so much to do so little time! Make as much noise as you like EXCEPT don't wake any of Mum's five!


----------



## aldra

Barry check if the oven will be available

Sandra


----------



## barryd

I have been unable to get hold of the manager today, will try again but I have told them we will probably need the maximum number of hook ups which I think is 30.

The gate will be left open on Friday night so those arriving early should be able to get in ok.

The work that was going on in the field is due to finish this week and according to the woman I spoke to today the ground seems ok and she reckons there is a heatwave coming as well!

What would be really useful is that if everyone could just check the list here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=521 to see of you are confirmed or not as attending. If you are not confirmed could you if possible confirm yourselves or if you cannot do that just either PM scottie or post your confirmation in this thread so we know a better figure that I can give the club.

Aldra, I will ask about the oven.


----------



## barryd

*GPS*

GPS for the entrance to the club is 54.48302, -1.55301

Someone just asked me for it


----------



## scottie

barryd said:


> I have been unable to get hold of the manager today, will try again but I have told them we will probably need the maximum number of hook ups which I think is 30.
> 
> The gate will be left open on Friday night so those arriving early should be able to get in ok.
> 
> The work that was going on in the field is due to finish this week and according to the woman I spoke to today the ground seems ok and she reckons there is a heatwave coming as well!
> 
> What would be really useful is that if everyone could just check the list here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=521 to see of you are confirmed or not as attending. If you are not confirmed could you if possible confirm yourselves or if you cannot do that just either PM scottie or post your confirmation in this thread so we know a better figure that I can give the club.
> 
> Aldra, I will ask about the oven.


Hi All
An update list of attendees.

No. Username 
1	suedew

2	HermanHymer

3	Phodetheus

4	bigfrank3

5	JLO

6	Tucano

7	bulawayolass

8	Mumoffive

9	The-Cookies

10	hihosilver

11	ballymoss

12	simandme

13	patp

14	Jezport

15	barryd

16	ramblefrog

17	scottie

18	teddyj

19	tugboat

20	aldra

21	janet1

22	rayrecrok

23

alandsue

24	zoro

25	makems

26	drfcchris

27	xgx

28	topdeadcentre

29	georgiemac

30	clayton9

31	anneandgeorge

the first 22 have confirmed,please let me know if you know different.


----------



## aldra

We are happy not to have a hookup if others need it

Aldra


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Just an update on those not confirmed .


25	georgiemac

26	makems

27	drfcchris

28	topdeadcentre

29	anneandgeorge

30	alandsue

31	clayton9

not to late to add your names lots more spaces.


----------



## makems

I can confirm we will be there.


----------



## simandme

HermanHymer said:


> You're not letting on... but I suspect your comment may be tongue in cheek! If not, boy have you got a lot to learn! 60 is the new 40!


I'm sometimes in bed at 9 - so that must mean I'm old  
and I'm only just the wrong side of 40...

If I follow your logic, then when I hit 60 I'll probably be in bed by 8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies

texted alan and sue they are going.


john


----------



## AuntieSandra

*New Attendee Added*

AuntieSandra has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra

Well much as I love everyone who is attending

That has just absolutely made my day

We now have the most important guest in attendance

Sandra, really looking forward to seeing you again

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Well much as I love everyone who is attending
> 
> That has just absolutely made my day
> 
> We now have the most important guest in attendance
> 
> Sandra, really looking forward to seeing you again
> 
> Aldra


You've beaten me to it Sandra, also delighted, and looking forward to seeing Auntie Sandra again.

Sue


----------



## bigfrank3

That's the icing on the cake it will be lovely to see aunty Sandra again

Frank


----------



## barryd

So pleased your coming Sandra although we do not know each other. I am really looking forward to this. Although I didnt know Norm and it was Ray and Norms idea to have a northern meet in Yorkshire I am pretty confident that looking at the list of attendees that it should be a good event with lots of fun and laughter and hopefully some music! I hope it would be what he would have wanted and I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## barryd

*Update and Calling Aldra and Suedew!!!*

Alright then!

*Food!*

Aldra (Sandra) and Sue (Suedew) have talked about having a Faith Supper. (I had to google that as I was alarmed that it might involve standing around in a circle singing Kumbayah) It seems this is where people bring a dish to share and we all sit around together and scoff it.

Well I'm up for that if everyone else is. I have decided that Aldra and Sue are in charge of it all so over to you two. 

Aldra asked me about the facilities at the club for heating stuff up and cooking well with that in mind I visited the venue again today and checked out the kitchens. I'm assured they will be tidied up and cleaned before the event as they did look a little shambolic.

There is a big oven thing and another oven thing next to it as well as a couple of microwaves and some griddle things. We can have full access to those. There is a back door into the kitchens as well so you don't have to traipse through the club. Any good?

Ovens
[fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]1545[/fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]

Grill thingys
[fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]1553[/fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]

*Hookups*

It looks like we should have around 30 hookups which can be rolled out into the field. I know some of you had special reasons and priority for hookup but I have lost track of who you were. Mumoffive I know is one of them but if you can remind me via PM or in the thread if you have a special need. There should be enough for everyone but maybe not. I'm not fussed so someone can have mine if there isn't enough. They don't look the best though and I think they will be 6amp max.

*Parking*

Hopefully we will all be able to use the field but if it's wet or boggy then we will have to park around the sides on the track or in the club car park. The track looks a bit of a mess right now as there has been work going on but its due to end this week. The field seemed ok today and there were some Tuggers on it which I will have forcibly removed if they haven't cleared off in a week or two!  Cheek!

Field	
[fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]1561[/fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]

Tuggers :twisted: 
[fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]1569[/fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]

Side of field
[fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]1577[/fullalbumimg:5d61c3b0f9]

*Fawlty Towers CC site*

Finally just to remind you that this is not a CC club site. The people are lovely and very helpful but the whole place is very very laid back and a little disorganised and higgledy piggledy. I like that but it might not appeal to all.

*Entertainment*

As mentioned earlier the club and field is ours to use for the weekend. I would bring your sense of humour with you if I were you. There is bingo on the Saturday night for everyone but Friday and Monday we can take the place over, use the stage and PA, play music (live or recorded) and there are Snooker tables in the bar if you want to use them. Of course if the weather is good we can just amuse ourselves in the field!

So far I think the only thing we have semi organised is a Zumba class at 11am on Saturday morning. There was talk of a quiz but I don't know if that's something we still want to do but now would be a good time to either volunteer to do something or put your ideas forward.
In terms of music equipment I will be bringing a couple of guitars and maybe a small amp or PA and of course there is the clubs gear, stage and PA. If someone can bring a microphone that would be good as mine has broken.

I don't even know what or how many are bringing instruments but it would be useful to know. It might just be me with an acoustic guitar in which case I'll get it out of the way early and then put it away! 

I know Ray was wanting to arrive early on Thursday which is fine. Myself and Scottie (the proper Rally Marshall) will not be there until Friday but if you turn up before then just park outside the club in the car park and make yourself known to either Keith who is in charge or any of the staff and they will tell you where to go. Ill sort the money out later.

Please forward your thoughts and suggestions and let's pray for some good weather!

BD


----------



## ramblefrog

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your hard work Barry - will be travelling up from Brighton (soft southerner plus partner originally from Scotland so definitely not "soft" - well maybe a bit). Looking forward to meeting all the people north of Watford xx


----------



## aldra

The ovens look fine Barry

The pies will be cooked it's just the reheating that concerned me and how big to make them to fit the oven

so I'm making meat and potato pies

So what do others want to bring ??

I think HH was making Curry but she'll no doubt confirm 

Sue I think has come the decision to make tray bakes , sweet ones

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Good stuff. Sue wondered about creating another thread just for the food but there are 3 floating around already! Not sure whats best. With the slow turnover of posts it may take some members a while to respond. If you or Sue want to start a thread then please do so.

Its no good you doing it though if its only three of you as those pies will soon be scoffed. I cannot cook to save my life but will sing for my supper if you like. Actually probably best not! 8O


----------



## an99uk

Picture quiz all sorted.

Do we want a tabletop sale in the tent on Sat morning?


----------



## aldra

I'll wait till final numbers

Remember with my family I'm used to cooking for big numbers, I cook for 15 to twenty every week :lol: 

School hols excepted 

Might throw in some mushy peas, you can stir them Barry :lol: :lol: 
Maybe none cooks could bring some red cabbage or pickles or whatever they please

No one should feel obligated to provide anything food wise , I'm sure every one will contribute and it may not be food

When are we expecting the shared meal??

Is it Friday

Aldra


----------



## suedew

an99uk said:


> Picture quiz all sorted.
> 
> Do we want a tabletop sale in the tent on Sat morning?


Haven't got a tabletop to sell :roll:

Don't think i would have anything suitable to bring, knowing me would take plenty away though. Rosalan wont be wanting me on his team, i'm no good with pictures.

Will leave Aldra to decide about day for the food as hopefully mine will survive in tins for a few days.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass

No not Friday as we wont be there till Saturday and probably find a lot of folks the same


----------



## aldra

Will we have the facilities on Saturday 

Do the others depart after the bingo :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Mumoffive

Dont want to promise anything and then not show but happy to do a pot of chilli con carne. Or chicken and bacon casserole. My two throw it in and it never fails one pot meals.


----------



## aldra

Sounds good :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I have nothing to sell but my body. Start the bidding now! Im bloody worth a few quid though ladies! I wont let you down, The Duracell Bunny has nothing on me! 

I can sit on a table if you like.


----------



## hihosilver

I'd really like hook up if poss please. (I'm new to all this and not sure how long my leisure battery would last and I can't get to sleep without having my telly on )

I'm useless at cooking but I'll get my daughter to rustle up something for me to bring, but, be warned, it will be veggie  

Zumba class in the morning??! Did I read that right??


----------



## makems

barryd said:


> The Duracell Bunny has nothing on me!


Pink, fluffy and doesn't do very much?


----------



## aldra

Excuse me

Heis abit of alright :lol: :lol: 

Just who have you invited my toy boy?. :lol: :lol:   

No pie for you makems

Aldra


----------



## ramblefrog

*food*

Will bring cheese/biscuits and a couple of puds (probably from M&S).
Happy to do/bring anything else as requested.


----------



## suedew

*fruitcakes meet food (can this be made a sticky)*

Food list so far

Aldra meat pies 
Herman Hymer curry
Suedew traybakes
Ramblefrog cheese and biscuits and a couple of puddings
(possibly M&S)

sue


----------



## barryd

Actually thats a good point about when to do the supper. Saturday night the club will be full of bingo goers. We should be ok to use the cookers at anytime but the main lounge will be full of bingo punters from around 8pm onwards.

Weather permiting we could heat everything up and all eat outside in the tent that Scottie is providing at any time or we could eat inside on Saturday but I would suggest we do it around 6:30-7pm well before bingo gets underway. Afterwards we can either slope off to the tent or where ever or stay and enjoy a game of Bingo! 

Friday and Sunday are the only nights we will have full run of the place.

Thoughts please.


----------



## suedew

rayrecrok quiches


----------



## inkey-2008

What no FRUITCAKES.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Andy


----------



## suedew

inkey-2008 said:


> What no FRUITCAKES.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andy


might be one of my tray bakes lol

sue


----------



## suedew

I'm easy  

but might be better when we have full run of the place, last one I went to started at 15.00 and was still going on at midnight 8O 

Sue


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

Here's to a good weekend... We are going up to Northumberland after our doo, anybody else going up?..

ray.


----------



## aldra

I might have a problem in keeping the pies frozen

So what about meat and potato pies on Friday

And some frozen for latecomers on Saturday

Let me know

How many are not there on Friday ??

Aldra


----------



## ramblefrog

*friday*

Hi Aldra - we will arrive Friday


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sue

No it can not be made a sticky sorry also we only have 1 thread running for each rally, so I can either move this thread onto the original rally thread or put it into get together's

Please let me know where you would like it put



Jacquie


----------



## aldra

Rye we' are heading strait for the channel tunnel and over to France for 8 weeks


Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass

Looks for Barry thinking of Jacquie's comment *zips mouth cause this is a polite forum*


----------



## suedew

I'll be there Friday too, Aldra.


Ray, I want to stay or move on, might have to send John home on his bus pass. :wink: 


Sue


----------



## HermanHymer

I'll be there Friday too. Put me on the pie list Sandra pleeeeeez!


----------



## HermanHymer

*FOOD*

I havent forgotten my promise to make Durban curry. I guess best choice would be chicken if everyone agrees. Could also do veg if non meat -eaters would like. PM me preferences /comments if you wish. I have the ingredients on standby!


----------



## barryd

Good stuff! I could make a curry but ill probably need to have some ambulances on standby.  Think Nuclear Vindaloo (Vindapoo more like)


----------



## The-Cookies

Would the chem point take the strain! Obviously we won't need to take laxatives, is there to be a bring and buy as we have some motorhome related junk that may be useful to some body

John


----------



## barryd

> *The-Cookies wrote: *Would the chem point take the strain! Obviously we won't need to take laxatives, is there to be a bring and buy as we have some motorhome related junk that may be useful to some body
> 
> John


A couple of people have mentioned this. I dont see it being a problem if anyone wants to do a Bring and buy sale. Should be plenty of room in the field.

Maybe we could do it Saturday afternoon.


----------



## aldra

I propose a meat and potatoe pie supper Friday for all there

So really it's more a question of who won't be there so I can freeze some pies for them

As I'm bringing cooked frozen pies ready for reheating I can't manage beyond Saturday unless there are freezers available 

Saturday is not looking promising if it's open bingo night 

Sunday seems wiser, what do others think

If there is a table top sale don't let me near, we are, all being well going straight to France for 8 weeks from tHe meet 

Alberts 6 monthly scan was clear this time, just a biopsy result to go, a week today, hopefully nothing to prevent our trip

Barry, we will forgoe your curry in favour of HH

Nothing personal :lol: :lol: you understand :lol:  

Although others may well be setting up their knives and forks in eager anticipation :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Whatever you think Sandra as you are now Catering Manager. I didnt see a freezer so maybe Friday night it is then.

Good news about Albert.

Dont worry I wont be bringing any curry!


----------



## scottie

The-Cookies said:


> Would the chem point take the strain! Obviously we won't need to take laxatives, is there to be a bring and buy as we have some motorhome related junk that may be useful to some body
> 
> John


Hi All
I asked a while a bit back if we wanted a boot sale at the rally not to many replies,
will we add a boot sale then,I also asked a few if we were going to run a raffle for to raise some funds for aunt sandra's charity,what do you think.

george.,


----------



## aldra

How did Iget to catering manager ??

Im just thinking those who arriving Friday

Might just enjoy

A meat and potatoe pie supper and some music

Iwould

And maybe Sunday would be a good day for a meal

I'll make Humous , I carry a food processer, pressure cooker, chickpeas and thahina 
Gosh you are all thinking

What a geek

Forget it

I'm Absolutely georgous, well that's my opinion

Aldra

:lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

All good ideas. 

A raffle could be a good idea. Dont we need prizes for that though?

Alrda you catering manager because I deligated it to you! And you know what your doing!  Cant expect me to organise food can you unless want to end up in A&E


----------



## scottie

barryd said:


> All good ideas.
> 
> A raffle could be a good idea. Dont we need prizes for that though?
> 
> Alrda you catering manager because I deligated it to you! And you know what your doing!  Cant expect me to organise food can you unless want to end up in A&E


Hi Barry
Yes we need prizes,members normally donate something that we can use as prizes.


----------



## aldra

It's getting late

But a raffle would be fine buy me

Or we could all just donate to uncle Normans charity

I'll start the ball rolling 

The amount remains secret

For the moment. 

What do others think

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Well I suppose we could do either. Go round with a tin or something or hold a raffle. Just not sure how we go about getting prizes. Anyone want to donate a first, second and third prize? 

If nobody comes up with anything then we should maybe just do a collection over the weekend or we could have forfeits or fines. Anyone found up to no good in the wrong van, quid in the tin. Anyone caught nicking Rays expensive Malt quid in the tin. Anyone playing folk music, quid in the tin  that kind of thing.

Hang on though I might end up skint (well there is no danger of me playing folk music I suppose).

Lets see what responses we get.

Has anyone got a megaphone? That might be useful for rallying the troops that kind of thing. I know a few games as well that might be a laugh. 8O


----------



## scottie

barryd said:


> Well I suppose we could do either. Go round with a tin or something or hold a raffle. Just not sure how we go about getting prizes. Anyone want to donate a first, second and third prize?
> 
> If nobody comes up with anything then we should maybe just do a collection over the weekend or we could have forfeits or fines. Anyone found up to no good in the wrong van, quid in the tin. Anyone caught nicking Rays expensive Malt quid in the tin. Anyone playing folk music, quid in the tin  that kind of thing.
> 
> Hang on though I might end up skint (well there is no danger of me playing folk music I suppose).
> 
> Lets see what responses we get.
> 
> Has anyone got a megaphone? That might be useful for rallying the troops that kind of thing. I know a few games as well that might be a laugh. 8O


I will dig what I have out,I have ways and means of getting ralliers attention. :lol:


----------



## makems

scottie said:


> Has anyone got a megaphone? That might be useful for rallying the troops that kind of thing. I know a few games as well that might be a laugh. 8O


I will dig what I have out,I have ways and means of getting ralliers attention. :lol:[/quote]

Let's be careful about being too organised and regimented otherwise it'll end up like a Caravan Club Rally!


----------



## janet1

We will bring an apple crumble to the table plus a bottle for the raffle. Good news about the bring and buy as we have some items we can sell. See you there.

:grouphuuug:


----------



## suedew

LadyJ said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> No it can not be made a sticky sorry also we only have 1 thread running for each rally, so I can either move this thread onto the original rally thread or put it into get together's
> 
> Please let me know where you would like it put
> 
> Jacquie


it's a sticky on my home page :? 
sue


----------



## suedew

Apologies Jacquie, senior moment, post is in the rallies and meets bit on front page that is great.

update

Aldra meat and potato pie
Herman Hymer curry
suedew traybakes and a fruitcake of sorts :lol: 
ramblefrog cheese biscuits and puds
Rayrecrok quiche
janet 1 apple crumble


sue


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> How did Iget to catering manager ??
> 
> Im just thinking those who arriving Friday
> 
> Might just enjoy
> 
> A meat and potatoe pie supper and some music
> 
> Iwould
> 
> And maybe Sunday would be a good day for a meal
> 
> I'll make Humous , I carry a food processer, pressure cooker, chickpeas and thahina
> Gosh you are all thinking
> 
> What a geek
> 
> Forget it
> 
> I'm Absolutely georgous, well that's my opinion
> 
> AND AMAZINGLY ACCOMPLISHED.. A HOSTESS OF NOTE!
> 
> Aldra
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

*Update*

How would we feel about an early get together supper on Saturday evening when everyone will be there. Its bingo night but it doesnt start until 8 or 8:30 so we could either eat outside or in the big tent if the weather is good or eat and have a drink together in the club lounge at say 6-6:30. Is that too early though?

I just think it might be better than Friday when people may be arriving from all over the country at all hours.

Bring and buy Saturday 10am? Followed by Zumba if you want to do it?

Jamming and singing etc can just take place loosely around that when and if we feel like it.

Dont worry its not going to get mega organised or turn into a CC rally but I do think we need a little structure. I think we will go for a raffle in honour of Norm and to raise money for Cancer which we will probably draw on Sunday night.

This ok with everyone?


----------



## aldra

fine by me

I don't need to make as many pies :lol: 

So what's the plan for Friday night ??

I'll bring a raffle prize 

Can't do the bring and buy as we are hopefully off to France for two months straight from the meet

Responsible motor homer aware of weight issues 8O 8O 

But I'm happy to go with the flow

Shadow isn't , so what's new there

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Do we need a plan for Friday night? Get the tent up in the afternoon, just a general get together, few drinks, bit of music either inside or out or both?


----------



## rayrecrok

> barryd"]Do we need a plan for Friday night? Get the tent up in the afternoon, just a general get together, few drinks, bit of music either inside or out or both?


Barry you are the leader... Then lead...

Say what's going to happen as far as a schedule is concerned, it will be easier in the end... :wink:

ray.


----------



## barryd

Ill publish a loose agenda in the next day or two then.


----------



## rayrecrok

> barryd"]Ill publish a loose agenda in the next day or two then.


Hey up.

The power, the power you wield, all your minions running round to serve you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good man. :headbang:

ray.


----------



## Jezport

As most people aren't getting notifications its difficult keeping up with whats happening. Please put a list of whats happening and what to bring etc. Ive lost track.


----------



## aldra

For me

I just want to meet, be hugged and hug everyone

So I'm easy

I just love it when you are so masterful barry
:lol: :lol: 

You are being masterful aren't you??

Jezport, you are on standby  

Come on,this is fruitcakes

We will get by

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I will do a complete agenda, recap and what have you in the next day or two.

Just bring yourselves, your van, some grub, booze and of course instruments such as guitars, bongos, electric spoons etc!

Maybe some ear protection muffs or whatever they are called.


----------



## aldra

so just so I'm clear

No pies for Friday 

Just for Sunday , so I don't need that many then

I may be the catering manager 8O 8O 

But I haven't a clue what's happening 

Sue I hope you have  :lol: :lol: 

Maybe I could sneak a few in for Friday ??

Ok,I'll just arrive Saturday then 8O :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

> aldra"]so just so I'm clear
> 
> No pies for Friday
> 
> Just for Sunday , so I don't need that many then
> 
> I may be the catering manager 8O 8O
> 
> But I haven't a clue what's happening
> 
> Sue I hope you have  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Maybe I could sneak a few in for Friday ??
> 
> Ok,I'll just arrive Saturday then 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Hey up..

Await instructions from our leader.. He "Will" come good, to many cooks and all that, I will be there on Thursday and will sample any pies before they go off!.

take care oh cook person.

ray.


----------



## barryd

No! Main food night / dinner / pies or whatever is Saturday night 6pm onwards.

As Ray said. Ill publish an agenda soon. Tomorrow probably.


----------



## aldra

No matter ray

Ill put one or two aside for testing on Friday

That's us, you, HH and a few others

If they are not up to scratch

We will do a retest  :lol: 

aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> so just so I'm clear
> 
> No pies for Friday
> 
> Just for Sunday , so I don't need that many then
> 
> I may be the catering manager 8O 8O
> 
> But I haven't a clue what's happening
> 
> Sue I hope you have  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Maybe I could sneak a few in for Friday ??
> 
> Ok,I'll just arrive Saturday then 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Who me  

I thought i was following your lead, did a trial of fruitcake/loaf as a while since I made one, will need to do another couple, this one wont survive till Peterborough lol

Sue


----------



## barryd

*The Agenda!*

Alright Folks! Here we go.

Attached is the PDF Agenda for the up and coming meet.

I have also attached a MHF identification poster for your van window. If you can (don't worry if you can't) print one out, fill it in with a big marker pen and put it in the window. We may all know each other on here but not necessarily face to face!

Now please don't let this Agenda put you off. You are quite welcome to come and just do your own thing. Most of it as you will see is pretty free and easy anyhow. You are not obliged to take part and can go off and see the delights of Darlington or the surrounding area if you wish.

One of the main reasons of the Rally is to remember Uncle Norm and I believe Sandra is attending the Rally so we will be holding a raffle in his honour, proceeds of which will go to whatever specific cause Sandra chooses. We are still looking for prizes for this and I believe LadyJ was going to do a post asking for donations. If you have anything you would like to donate (no Partners / spouses accepted as prizes, I don't think? ) lets have em!

If anyone has any questions. Feel free to ask them.


----------



## aldra

Sounds good to me

I will make about 48 portions of meat and potato pie

I know I think big, it's Alberts, large family etc fault

Should be enough for some on Friday night

On Saturday lots of other goodies

Barry, you will need to stir the mushy peas

oK I'll cook them, the things I do for my toy boy

Maybe someone would bring some red cabbage and pickles??

I know I'm catering manager

But don't hold your breath

We will muddle through it

Don't allow me to any bring and buy sale

We are travelling for two months straight from the meet

I'm depending on you all :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> I will make about 48 portions of meat and potato pie
> 
> I know I think big, it's Alberts, large family etc fault
> 
> Should be enough for some on Friday night
> 
> On Saturday lots of other goodies
> 
> Barry, you will need to stir the mushy peas
> 
> oK I'll cook them, the things I do for my toy boy
> 
> Maybe someone would bring some red cabbage and pickles??
> 
> I know I'm catering manager
> 
> But don't hold your breath
> 
> We will muddle through it
> 
> Don't allow me to any bring and buy sale
> 
> We are travelling for two months straight from the meet
> 
> I'm depending on you all :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Aldra wouldn't dream of stopping you going to a bring and buy, will mean less 'essentials' for me.
If we don't all have a great time, it wont be for lack of incentive or enthusiasm.
Not sure if i can cope with the Bingo Barry, everything else sounds good.

Sue


----------



## Mumoffive

Totally devastated here:-(. I can't get a carer to come with me so I'm going to have to cancel. There is no way I. An drive with Rosie and Eve and no trache trained carer. Really sorry guys I was really looking forward to meeting everyone. 
Next time hopefully.


----------



## aldra

Really sorry

I would loved to have helped 
Unfortunately I'm now retired 

So it wouldn't count

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sorry you cant make it Tina. Thats a real blow for you and for us! Im sure I speak for everyone when I say we were really looking forward to meeting you and your wonderful family. 

I hope there will be other occasions when you can make it and I hope you manage some great trips away this summer. 

We will make sure we all raise a glass to you at the event. Such a shame.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## barryd

Sorry! It isnt LadyJ sorting the Rally out its Angie!

Sorry Girls! You know what Im like with names. What can I say? 

There are just too many of you!


----------



## aldra

hmmmmmmmm:evil: :twisted: 

Sandra


----------



## an99uk

*Raffle Prize request*

Well I ain't no Lady plain Angie will do.

As is a MHF tradition a raffle will be organised to raise funds for charity.
To pay our respects in remembering Norman the chosen charity is "Cancer.

This post is a plea for a raffle prize.

As this is a very worthwhile cause please dig out all those previous won prizes that you didn't really mean to win but was the best on offer at the time, bring them along and re-donate them and if you win again you can always win your own prize back as you must have liked it or you wouldn't have picked it the first time. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## aldra

Will sort something out

You definitely look like a lady to me Angie  

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Really sorry
> 
> I would loved to have helped
> Unfortunately I'm now retired
> 
> So it wouldn't count
> 
> Sandra


Ditto, hope to meet you soon Tina,

Sue


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Really sorry
> 
> I would loved to have helped
> Unfortunately I'm now retired
> 
> So it wouldn't count
> 
> Sandra


Ditto, hope to meet you soon Tina,

Sue


----------



## aldra

Let's get down to basics

Tuggy, my love when do you arrive

I've put a pastry tugboat on one of the pies, how embarrassing is that??

Barry, you are slipping, Ok you are leaning towards Kaytutt

Big mistake, or maybe not

I am silently licking wounds

so,I will bring 40 portions of pie, but hope to use some onFriday

My problem is don't know how many people will be there on Friday who would like potato pie and mushy peas , a beer or two and some music

CAtering manager, S***, I'm a better nurse, do any of you feels sickness coming on  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## MyGalSal

*New Attendee Added*

MyGalSal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra

Whoopee great,sal

We get to meet up at last   

Sandra


----------



## MyGalSal

*Whooppee again*

Yes great stuff and amazing timing. I am at the Peterborough show on the MHF rally field and folk told me when the Fruitcakes rally was etc and it fits in perfectly so here we are.

I have had a whizz thru the thread and see that food is needed for Sat night. What are you short of?

Sal


----------



## camallison

What's going on? Blobsta's post and my two posts have disappeared. Gremlins or Funsters attacking a Fruitcake "do"?

Colin


----------



## simandme

janet1 said:


> We will bring an apple crumble to the table plus a bottle for the raffle. Good news about the bring and buy as we have some items we can sell. See you there.
> 
> :grouphuuug:


Love apple crumble 
(was going to suggest this too)

I'm happy to make/bring anything - so happy to do vegs and salads...or meat...or dessert.

Was also thinking of bringing a bottle for the raffle. And the idea for the bring and buy is brilliant.

Sandra - we love pies and will be arriving Friday - any chance of including us please? Happy to pay in wine..

Thanks to everyone for their hard work - really appreciate it.

Look forward to seeing you soon.

Simone


----------



## barryd

> *camallison wrote: *What's going on? Blobsta's post and my two posts have disappeared. Gremlins or Funsters attacking a Fruitcake "do"?
> 
> Colin


Nothing to do with me. This time!


----------



## camallison

Strange though, because I got a notification this morning that "simeandme" had like the post. I clicked on the link and there was the post!!!!

Methinks the SQL-side is playing up.

Colin


----------



## camallison

SORTED!

The posts to which I was referring were in the "get togethers" thread about the meet up, NOT this one. Confusing 8O 

Colin


----------



## aldra

Sue has a list somewhere of food

It's a bit difficult as it doesn't have a sticky 

I think it will end up to be whatever is brought will be enjoyed :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## suedew

so,I will bring 40 portions of pie, but hope to use some friday

My problem is don't know how many people will be there on Friday who would like potato pie and mushy peas , a beer or two and some music

CAtering manager, S***, I'm a better nurse, do any of you feels sickness coming on  :lol: :lol:

Aldra[/quote]

Me me me and john. Lol
At Peterborough with tablet not laptop will try to remember though

Meat pies
Durban curry
Quiche
Apple crumble
Fruitcake and traybakes
M&S pads
Apologies if I have forgotten anyone/anything.

Sue
Sue


----------



## makems

Gwen and I will definitely be there Friday. Might even make it on Thursday if CamperUK in Lincoln get finished with the warranty work on the van at a reasonable hour.
I can provide music if required, live or recorded, both available!  
Mike


----------



## barryd

> *makems wrote: *Gwen and I will definitely be there Friday. Might even make it on Thursday if CamperUK in Lincoln get finished with the warranty work on the van at a reasonable hour.
> I can provide music if required, live or recorded, both available!
> Mike


Just sent you a PM Mike. Really appreciate this.

It would be good to know who else is bringing instruments and what stuff they play or want to play.


----------



## aldra

You never Pm me Barry

Is our affair over :lol: :lol: 

Sue the list is great, but every one is all grown up

So on this occasion I suggest bring something and let's all just enjoy eating it

Music wise it's over to you Barry

And don't forget you will be in charge of the mushy peas, I'll cook them

Sandra :lol:


----------



## barryd

> *aldra wrote: *You never Pm me Barry
> 
> Is our affair over :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue the list is great, but every one is all grown up
> 
> So on this occasion I suggest bring something and let's all just enjoy eating it
> 
> Music wise it's over to you Barry
> 
> And don't forget you will be in charge of the mushy peas, I'll cook them
> 
> Sandra :lol:


It could never be over Sandra!!! Although your always off on that motorhomemoaners forum and Im banned from there so you better watch it or that Kaytutt will be moving in!! 8O

I am good at stiring but Ill be too busy putting the Fruitfacts Rhythm and Blues All stars band together.


----------



## aldra

Barry

Even you could not be banned from there

You stir the peas or we are finished :lol: 
And no pie for you

Will you want a little taste on Friday ??

In the interest of testing the quality

You know me, I think big, there will be plenty for Saturday as well

Sandra


----------



## barryd

I banned myself before anyone else did.

How about if I promise not to sing I get supper?


----------



## aldra

What

For the whole weekend??

I'm thinking, could be a bargain :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## bigfrank3

All this talk of music and who plays, I have decided to bring ear-plugs as well as my spittle trap so I won't be able to hear the moans and boos. 

I can only play in the key of C so perhaps everyone else can transpose what ever I decide to play.

I can only play by ear (there's a joke in there somewhere)

Another problem is I usually only play country and western style music, and Linda doesn't like that so I never get much practice in.

We hope to arrive early Friday afternoon and help with George's tent erection see you all there.

Frank


----------



## aldra

Hope George's erection goes well 8O : :lol: 

I'm hoping to also arrive Friday afternoon

But at my age erections are few and far between  8O 

Ours is inflatable   

I'll just sort out the pies 8O  

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I dont know which to be most alarmed about. Georges Erection or the possibility of Country and Western music!









What have I done! 8O


----------



## aldra

Not to worry

All will be soothed with my pies

Plenty of soothing herbs :twisted: :evil: in there

Interested in the erection though :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Ganja Pies?

Very Woodstock!


----------



## aldra




----------



## bigfrank3

I'm pleased to see that people will attending and haven't said anything about coming.

OK I'll get my coat

Frank


----------



## MyGalSal

*guitar*

Barry

Don will be bringing guitar and play anything but country and western. :roll:

Sal


----------



## bigfrank3

If we are not having country and western can we have folk?

Frank


----------



## barryd

To be honest I will play anything! Our tastes will vary considerably and mine are going to be probably more diverse than most. 

I love rock music. I like bands like the Stone Roses, The Who, Jimi Hendrix, Hawkwind, Pink Floyd but I also Like Simon and Garfunkel, Johnny Cash (Well Hurt is the only one I know), bit of Disco, Mod stuff, punk and just about anything. 

I dont mind trying to join in with anyones favourite songs and any music if its played live even if its badly played is better than listening to the rubbish thats played on the radio these days.

I would welcome being taught some Country music if thats what peaple want to play or hear. 

I would like to learn "Stand by your Man" so I can seranade Tugboat just after he has gone to bed!  

In fact. Im off to learn it now. :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3

Come on Barry don't give in so easily. :lol: 

Just for you I'll download some tabs and have a practice.

Frank


----------



## JLO

Hiya we will be arriving on Friday, we are Me (Jacqui) Ted and Zak (dog) Shall I bring Chilli, I saw it mentioned somewhere in the thread but didn't see it again. 

I have a guitar and have only just started learning but will bring it, perhaps someone could give me some tips. 

I sing with a band, though no gigging much yet, we just play for pleasure, so I have the chords and words to some of our music, would anyone like me to bring it with me, I also go to a folk club and have the music from that.

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## bigfrank3

Yes Jaqui bring it all especially the folk,  

Frank


----------



## barryd

Good stuff Jacqui! Yes bring it all!

We need singers. Anything to stop me singing is a good thing.


----------



## rayrecrok

> barryd"]Good stuff Jacqui! Yes bring it all!
> 
> We need singers. Anything to stop me singing is a good thing.


Hey up..

That's not true I know you sing like a Lark... A pillark :wink:

ray.


----------



## val33

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldra

A chillie sounds great for Saturday night

There will be enough meat and potato pie for you on Friday night

We are checking it's good enough for the Saturday bring something buffet

Friday will therefore be excellent to run through playing and singing

Practise makes perfect 8O :wink: :wink: 

Well it does in most cases

Not sure about Barry though  :lol: 

aldra


----------



## JLO

Looking forward to it, hope the music is OK, its just stuff which various people have brought to folk club not all of it is folk but we enjoy it. I only have one copy of each song though, hope that's OK. 😊


----------



## bulawayolass

:-( Not going to be lot of help here l am not back till late friday will shop possible when l get home or on way but god knows what l will sort for a prize l will try remember but may just be a bottle of wine is that ok?

Angie saw you in the distance at Peterborough and nodded a couple of times and think you were the one who told the traffic marshal to shut up and me to ignore the idiot directions to get down to the facts area. l was so busy trying to get my head round lefts and rights though wasnt paying to much attention to faces.


----------



## georgiemac

Arriving Friday - can we book electric or should we bring the dreaded generator? Will bring food - maybe Scouse? for whichever night its needed. - Marie


----------



## barryd

> *georgiemac wrote: *Arriving Friday - can we book electric or should we bring the dreaded generator? Will bring food - maybe Scouse? for whichever night its needed. - Marie


I am told there should be plenty of electric points that they can roll out into the field.

My only concern is that they do seem to be super laid back and if its too wet for the field we might end up scattered along the path at the back of the field so I am not sure how far they can roll out EHU points.

It should be ok but I would put in the Genny just in case.

Sorry if Im not responding much in the thread but typically when Im about to go somewhere in the van I am now mega busy. :roll:

It happens every single time.


----------



## Jezport

We will bring the parrot, she sings and dances if she likes the music. Her favourite is old Mcdonald had a farm.
Havent made our mind up on the food yet until we go shopping, and the van will need to pass its MOT on Thursday


----------



## bigfrank3

Message for Aldra, will there be any Hendo's for the pies or should I bring some.

Frank


----------



## ramblefrog

What is Hendo's ?


----------



## barryd

> *Jezport wrote *]We will bring the parrot, she sings and dances if she likes the music. Her favourite is old Mcdonald had a farm.
> Havent made our mind up on the food yet until we go shopping, and the van will need to pass its MOT on Thursday


Excellent! Will she sit on my shoulder? Ill bring me pirate outfit. 8O


----------



## bigfrank3

Did you say SIT Barry? because I'm sure it will do something on your shoulder. :lol: 

In answer to Ramble frog we wouldn't dream of eating pie without Hendo's

It is Hendersons relish Made in Sheffield for over 100 years.

Frank


----------



## ramblefrog

Dare I compare it with Lea and Perrins Worcestershire sauce?


----------



## Jezport

barryd said:


> *Jezport wrote *]We will bring the parrot, she sings and dances if she likes the music. Her favourite is old Mcdonald had a farm.
> Havent made our mind up on the food yet until we go shopping, and the van will need to pass its MOT on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Will she sit on my shoulder? Ill bring me pirate outfit. 8O
Click to expand...

She will


----------



## aldra

I haven't a clue what Hendos is

You should definitely bring some 

If we all just bring what we think it's a new experience sampling different tastes

It's not a restaurant just an assortment of food to be enjoyed

For those who would prefer a balance of foods brought 

Tough, next time you too can be catering manager 8O :lol: 
As for pies, sadly I think big, plus I have a brother in law who is a whole sale butcher :lol: 

Remember before you complain, those potatoes took a lot of peeling

The Friday night crowd will have the final vote on wether the sat pies should be eaten or dumped

The mushy peas will have been mushed by hand  :lol: 

Maybe they should be auctioned :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## ramblefrog

Aldra - we are looking forward to your pies on Friday


----------



## suedew

Baking today, may have to buy tomorrow  :roll: 

Sue


----------



## aldra

No chance sue

They will be great

Aldra


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> No chance sue
> 
> They will be great
> 
> Aldra


All done, grandson (4) coming to judge tomorrow. :wink:

Sue


----------



## aldra

Well with a expert judge

How can you go wrong??  

Aldra


----------



## Jezport

I am currently cooking a large amount of my special spicy beef and veg soup, when I say its soup its more like a stew. Its rather thick!


----------



## aldra

it's sounding good Jezport

Any chance of emailing me a bit :lol: 

Haven't got round to making a meal tonight

I think Alberts making fish and chips, well I think, I'm happy with a bottle of wine

It's a hard life :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Jezport

The facts food emeal service is not working.


----------



## simandme

Right, just done the shopping - not sure what everyone likes, so got a selection of vino to share with the ladies, savouries for the gentle menfolk and navy rum for tuggy!
So happy not to be going to work tomorrow :wink:


----------



## georgiemac

*New Attendee Added*

georgiemac has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

The sun is out, the field is dry, and the best till last beer is £2.00 a pint in't club...

Sorted.

Ray


----------



## camallison

Just paid a quick visit in passing to the Fruitcakes (note the capital "F" - these are serious fruitcake types :lol: ) and the ground is such that they are moving onto the field OK. Looked to be about 9 or 10 already there and passed another on the way back home.

See you all tomorrow morning for the car boot - I have all sorts of bargains of kit to part with since we (regretfully) sold the motorhome.

I also will have my toolkit with me, including soldering iron to fix Barry's microphone. Just shout if you need any help with faults - always happy to do so.

Colin


----------



## MyGalSal

*missing out*

Hi Guys

Sounds like the party has started. Be with you by tomorrow (Sat) lunchtime.

Sal


----------



## barryd

*Half Time Report*

Well ok not really Half Time! We hardly got started.

The good news is that we got onto the field yesterday. I arrived totally stressed out around 2:30 and there was already a good size gathering of FactFruits in attendance.

Tents up, Picture Quiz going on (whatever that is) and Mike (Makems) and I sussed out the PA stuff for a concert.

We had a great night in the field all gathered together for a sing song in which Mike (Makems), Ray (Rayrecrok) and myself jammed away with Mikes excellent song book until it got to cold and we retired to the bar!

Better forecast for this evening so hopefully we will stay outside longer.

Supper tonight is starting at 6pm thanks to the lovely Aldra and others.

Hopefully some kind of proper Gig either Sunday Afternoon or evening in the lounge or. Groupies depending.

As you can see I am so excited I cannot sleep!

Thanks all for a great start to the weekend.


----------



## ramblefrog

Back in sunny Shoreham-by-Sea. Hopefully didn't disturb anybody when we left this morning at 7.45am. All was quiet at the time.
Would like to say a big thanks to George (Scottie), Angie and Barry for organising the rally. Had a great time - met some lovely people and was complete crap at the picture quiz.
Sandra your pies were fab, curries good (thanks to the maker) and Tugboat - loved the welshcakes and I hope you and Ellie enjoy the rest of your trip. 
Hope the gig goes well this evening xx


----------



## simandme

camallison said:


> Just shout if you need any help with faults - always happy to do so. Colin


You're a true gentleman! It was lovely to meet you in person and many thanks for the manual. I didn't realise that you were selling your goods for charity - well done on the amount you raised - much more impressive than our £1.50!!

Also, just wanted to say that your advice for our return journey saved us over an hour - much obliged!

If you're ever down Berkshire way, give us a shout - we owe you a beer!

I agree with Ramblefrog - it was lovely to meet so many friendly people. We would also like to thank everyone who organised the event. It was our first rally and we thoroughly enjoyed last night's concert - when is the next concert?!

Simone


----------



## scottie

Donation reference: D56872763

£100. raised at the uncle norm rally where MHF and fruitcake members raised £90. in the raffle and a £10 donation from aldra. Thank you all. scottie.

JustGiving donation receipt

Hello george,

We've successfully processed your donation to David's page and we'll transfer it directly to Cancer Research UK's bank account.

If you'd like, you can change the name and message that appears with your donation. 
Just go to: www.justgiving.com/process/editsponsormessage

Donation reference
D56872763

Date
15/05/2014 21:38:24 (GMT)

Charity name
Cancer Research UK

Charity registration number
in England and Wales 1089464, Scotland SC041666

Donation amount
£100.00

Gift Aid (What's this?)
£25.00

Thank you
Learn more on how we're growing the world of giving

A message from your charity A message from your fundraiser 
Thank you for supporting Cancer Research UK and helping to beat cancer sooner. It's through donations from people like you that help fund our life-saving research to bring forward the day when all cancers are cured. Please remember that your donation to us is being processed by JustGiving, which means this will be the name that appears on your credit card or bank statement. Find out more about our groundbreaking work or other ways you can support us by visiting www.cancerresearchuk.org. Dear george,

Thank you very much for your donation. It really means a lot to me and to Cancer Research UK.

David Burley


----------



## barryd

Great stuff, thanks Scottie and thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------

